# TLover007 Photo Dairy...



## TLover007 (May 14, 2014)

A Gen



GBB



A very shy P Miranda




Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## TLover007 (May 14, 2014)

B smithi



My juvi male P Ornata... was taken a while ago...



Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## TLover007 (May 17, 2014)

The bigest part of my violet tree spider I have seen in in maybe 2 months... still love her... him... uhm it




Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## TLover007 (May 21, 2014)

Just a few Red knees and Fire legs... 

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## awiec (May 22, 2014)

TLover007 said:


> View attachment 126974
> 
> 
> Just a few Red knees and Fire legs...
> ...


Are you shipping those out or are they new arrivals? If I could, I would trade a baboon or two for those


----------



## TLover007 (May 22, 2014)

Hahaha no those would be new arivals... would be years before i have babies of my own hahaha

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## TLover007 (May 22, 2014)

My tiny C Fimbriatus sling




My beautiful P Subfusca / Bara




Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## TLover007 (May 28, 2014)

Gbb




T gigas




H gigas building a new home


----------



## dementedlullaby (May 30, 2014)

Great T collection man, you have nice enclosures.


----------



## TLover007 (May 30, 2014)

dementedlullaby said:


> Great T collection man, you have nice enclosures.


Hey thank you very much for that


----------



## TLover007 (May 30, 2014)

A bad pic of my T Cupreus during last nights transfer... still a very pretty girl... or boy haha


----------



## TLover007 (Jun 1, 2014)

My H Mac during transfer today... really not happy to leave his old home....


----------



## TLover007 (Jun 7, 2014)

My confirmed Male B Smithi!!


----------



## TLover007 (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## TLover007 (Jun 23, 2014)

Doesnt look that way but our little N Chromatus it giving us a nice thread pose...

---------- Post added 06-23-2014 at 02:14 PM ----------

My tiny Chilobrachys Fimbriatus enjoying a nice mealworm...


----------



## Micrathena (Jun 23, 2014)

TLover007 said:


> My H Mac during transfer today... really not happy to leave his old home....
> 
> 
> View attachment 127284


 What do you mean, not happy? He's offering you a big hug right there!


----------



## TLover007 (Jun 23, 2014)

Micrathena said:


> What do you mean, not happy? He's offering you a big hug right there!


lol yeah... and last night when i was transfering my N Chromatus hr didnt kick hairs his but was just a bit itchy


----------



## TLover007 (Jun 29, 2014)

P Miranda finally turning for the molt...







Freshlu molted LP







My H Gigas enjoying hia worm


----------



## TLover007 (Jul 12, 2014)

Newest edition B Albipolosum







P Miranda sucessfull transfer







My Fat LP girl







My mini Indian Violet goving some threat pose action!!


----------



## TLover007 (Jul 15, 2014)

One of my 7 H Incei's in the colony













My Tap Cuprues during a tranfer







New B Vagans













My new A Gen


----------



## TLover007 (Jul 17, 2014)

N Chromatus finally molted!!







My C Fimbriatus







Our new GBB sling


----------



## awiec (Jul 18, 2014)

How did the tap behave? Mine just hangs onto the cork bark for dear life while I move it, so many people complain about how scared they are to move them, but I just don't see it.


----------



## TLover007 (Jul 19, 2014)

awiec said:


> How did the tap behave? Mine just hangs onto the cork bark for dear life while I move it, so many people complain about how scared they are to move them, but I just don't see it.


If you talking about the Tap Cuprues (I have a Tap Gigas as well) then ja mine just grabed her previous cage decor and tried to stay away from the light, I had to kind of remove her off of that piece she would not let go, but as soon as she did she bolted up and down the new enclosure ( luckerly the enclosure was already closed!) The Gigas in comparrison is a crazy damn T. That thing bolts every chance it gets? I love the Gigas as well but mine bolts alot and bolts fast long sprints....


----------



## awiec (Jul 20, 2014)

TLover007 said:


> If you talking about the Tap Cuprues (I have a Tap Gigas as well) then ja mine just grabed her previous cage decor and tried to stay away from the light, I had to kind of remove her off of that piece she would not let go, but as soon as she did she bolted up and down the new enclosure ( luckerly the enclosure was already closed!) The Gigas in comparrison is a crazy damn T. That thing bolts every chance it gets? I love the Gigas as well but mine bolts alot and bolts fast long sprints....


Interesting, my Gigas is probably one of the most calm T I have, I think it thinks its an avic.


----------



## TLover007 (Jul 20, 2014)

awiec said:


> Interesting, my Gigas is probably one of the most calm T I have, I think it thinks its an avic.


Lol think its an avic!! Just shows you how different they are!!


----------



## TLover007 (Feb 5, 2015)

My new LP female... hoping to breed her someday... thats g
Her with 2 nice supers in her fangs...


----------

